# Aktueller Kernel? (Verwirrung) [Jezt geklärt]

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab gerade den Artikel gesehen (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-859096.html).

Der hat scheinbar ein Problem mit dem Kernel 2.6.37. (Die Ungeraden sind die Unstable oder?)

Dann schau ich nach, und sehe dass ich den 2.6.34-r12 verwende. Ist der jetzt also nicht top-aktuell?

 :Confused: 

LG Roland

PS: Ich war mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube sowas geht im normalen Forum, oder muss das ins Diskussionsforum?

----------

## Josef.95

Das kommt auch mit auf die verwendete Architektur mit an. (Doch der 2.6.37er Kernel ist zZt sicher noch in keiner arch als stable markiert.)

Ansonsten schau doch auch mal was dir 

```
emerge -s gentoo-sources
```

 sagt, oder wenn du es etwas ausführlicher möchtest 

```
eix gentoo-sources
```

Oder auch auf http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (diese Info muss aber nicht immer brandaktuell sein)

----------

## SinoTech

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab gerade den Artikel gesehen (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-859096.html).
> 
> Der hat scheinbar ein Problem mit dem Kernel 2.6.37. (Die Ungeraden sind die Unstable oder?)
> ...

 

Nein, er hat kein Problem, er hat nur gefragt wie man den Big Kernel Lock ausschaltet.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann schau ich nach, und sehe dass ich den 2.6.34-r12 verwende. Ist der jetzt also nicht top-aktuell?
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Nein, ist er nicht. Es sollte aber ohnehin nicht dadrum gehen immer den aktuellsten und neusten Kernel zu haben. Achte einfach darauf das du immer den aktuell als stable markierten Kernel installierst, da sind auch die aktuellen Patches und Fixes drin.

Gruß,

Sino

----------

## boris64

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> (Die Ungeraden sind die Unstable oder?)
> 
> 

 

Das gilt (galt?) für die Nummer nach dem 1. Punkt.

2.5.xy ist also unstable, 2.6.xy ist stable (vom Standpunkt der Kernel-Entwickler aus).

In naher Zukunft soll es IMO allerdings keinen offiziellen Unstable-Zweig geben.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann schau ich nach, und sehe dass ich den 2.6.34-r12 verwende. Ist der jetzt also nicht top-aktuell?
> 
> 

 

Aktuell ist Kernel-2.6.37. Was in Gentoo als stable gilt, ist allerdings 'ne andere Geschichte

(das wäre dann gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r5 zur Zeit).

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

aha, wo sehe ich welcher gerade als stable gilt?

Habe ich das richtig verstanden: Man sollte immer den aktuellen stable-kernel verwenden.

Macht man das als leie mit dem (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/kernel-upgrade.xml)?

LG Roland

----------

## musv

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> aha, wo sehe ich welcher gerade als stable gilt?

 

Bei eix sind die:

- stabilen grün

- testing gelb

- maskierten rot

gekennzeichnet.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Habe ich das richtig verstanden: Man sollte immer den aktuellen stable-kernel verwenden.

 

Nun ja, ob du nun jede stabile Minorversion mitnimmst, ist Deine Entscheidung. Ich mach meist nur ein Upgrade bei einem Versionswechsel, d.h. 2.6.35 auf 2.6.36 z.B.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Das heißt ich sollte auf jeden Fall von 2.6.34 auf 2.6.36 wechseln?

Aktuell aber noch nicht auf 2.6.37? Oder ist das auch schon stable? Bin grad an der Windows-Kiste, kanns nicht mit eix gucken.

Kann 2.6.36 auch schon den Big Kernel Log ausschalten, oder ist der noch Hauptbestandteil? (Sorry, mein einziges wissen darüber ist aus nem C't und da hab ich nur gelesen, dass es veraltet ist, und das system ausbremst.)

LG Roland

PS:

@musv

Wie upgradest du? So wie in dem oben erwähnten artikel?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Also ich hab jetzt nachgeschaut und bekomm das:

Available versions:

2.6.32-r24!b!s (erster Teil grün !b!s in rot)

2.6.35-r12!b!s (erster Teil schwarz/grün hinterlegt !b!s überrall rot)

~2.6.35-r13!b!s (orange)

~2.6.35-r14!b!s (orange)

[M]~2.6.36-r2!b!s (rot)		Warum ist der maskiert? Wenn er doch neuer ist als die zwei in orange davor?

~2.6.36-r4!b!s (orange)

2.6.36-r5!b!s (schwarz/grün hinterlegt)		Ist das jetzt der aktuellste?

~2.6.36-r6!b!s (orange)

Falls fehler bei den genannten Farben sind, bitte einfach komentarlos ausbessen, ich hab eine Rot/Grün sehschwäche.

LG Roland

Edit:

Oops self owned. ein ls -l /usr/src sagt mir:

linux -> linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12

linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12

linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r12

linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

kann das sein, dass ein emerge --update world das installiert hat, und ich es überlesen habe?

Das heißt ich sollte mit eselect kernel list die anzeigen lassen, und mit eselect kernel set <zahl> den 2.6.36-r5 auswählen oder?

Anschließend ein make menuconfig, neu anpassen, bzw aus .config übernehmen neu kompilieren und grub ändern?

Reicht das soweit?

----------

## SinoTech

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Das heißt ich sollte auf jeden Fall von 2.6.34 auf 2.6.36 wechseln?
> 
> Aktuell aber noch nicht auf 2.6.37? Oder ist das auch schon stable? Bin grad an der Windows-Kiste, kanns nicht mit eix gucken.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Schaust du hier: http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Kann 2.6.36 auch schon den Big Kernel Log ausschalten, oder ist der noch Hauptbestandteil? (Sorry, mein einziges wissen darüber ist aus nem C't und da hab ich nur gelesen, dass es veraltet ist, und das system ausbremst.)
> ...

 

Nein, da kann man den BKL noch nicht ausschalten. Beim normalen arbeiten bekommt man davon aber sowieso nichts mit (das bringt nur was wenn 2 oder mehr Kerne gleichzeitig arbeiten). 

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Oops self owned. ein ls -l /usr/src sagt mir:
> ...

 

Jep.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Das heißt ich sollte mit eselect kernel list die anzeigen lassen, und mit eselect kernel set <zahl> den 2.6.36-r5 auswählen oder?
> ...

 

Jep. Du kannst zusätzlich noch "make install" ausführen, damit wird der neu gebaute Kernel nach "/boot" kopiert und ein Link "/boot/vmlinuz" auf den aktuellen Kernel gesetzt. In der grub.conf kannst du dann einfach "vmlinuz" als Kernel aneben und musst sie danach nicht mehr ändern.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> das bringt nur was wenn 2 oder mehr Kerne gleichzeitig arbeiten

 

Aso, da brauch ich mir bei meinem Intel Atom N450 SingleCore also keine Gedanken machen.

[quote="SinoTech"]Jep. [/qoute]

Wie gesagt Self 0wned -> Bin halt ein Windows-User (Linux lerne ich so nebenbei privat, aber in der Schule und Verwandtschaft dominiert Windows)

Und da bin ich es gewohnt alles zu ignorieren, was der PC ausspuckt und erst nach fehlern zu suchen, wenn man was spürt. (Wenn was nicht geht)

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Jep. Du kannst zusätzlich noch "make install" ausführen, damit wird der neu gebaute Kernel nach "/boot" kopiert und ein Link "/boot/vmlinuz" auf den aktuellen Kernel gesetzt. In der grub.conf kannst du dann einfach "vmlinuz" als Kernel aneben und musst sie danach nicht mehr ändern. 

 

Hää? Ich mache immer ein make, dann verschiebe ich in /boot den kernel in einen kernel.bak und kopier von /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage (keine Garantie auf Richtigkeit, das ist vom windowsrechner aus und deshalb auswendig) nach /boot/kernel (2.6.36-gentoo-r5 in dem Fall).

Ich habs übrigens so geschafft und hab jetzt den 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 am laufen.

LG Roland

Edit: Was mach ich mit den alten? (2.6.34-r12, 2.6.35-r12) Oben lassen oder deinstallieren? Wie deinstalliern?

----------

## boris64

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Edit: Was mach ich mit den alten? (2.6.34-r12, 2.6.35-r12) Oben lassen oder deinstallieren? Wie deinstalliern?

 

Dies sollte helfen

```
emerge --depclean gentoo-sources -a
```

Zusätzlich sollte/kann man noch die Verzeichnisse mit den Resten

vom Kompiliervorgang der alten Kernel unter /usr/src löschen.

also -> /usr/src/gentoo-sources-${KERNELVERSION}-r${RELEASE}

Will man die alten Kernelreste loswerden, sollte man halt

unter /boot und /lib/modules/ noch aufräumen.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Und man kann die einfach löschen, oder sollte man einen alten funktionierenden behalten?

----------

## boris64

Naja, ich würde dir raten immer einen alten (SOS-)Kernel

zu behalten, den man dann auch im Bootmenu (Grub/Lilo/etc.)

auswählen kann, wenn mal etwas mit dem neuen nicht funktioniert.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

aha, ich hab den 2.6.34-r12 der geht.

den 2.6.35 den hab ich verschlafen und nie probiert

und jetzt fahre ich mit dem 2.36-r5

wie entferne ich also den 2.6.35?

----------

## tost

Du entfernst den nicht mehr benötigten Kernel mit emerge (sollte ungefähr so aussehen)

emerge -aC =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r12 

Dann löscht du noch die entsprechenden Ordner in /lib/modules/,  /boot und schließlich den Source-Code aus /usr/src

Grüße

----------

## Josef.95

Es darf auch gerne mal die SuFu genutzt werden, denn du bist sicher nicht der erste der seine alten Kernel ausmisten möchte  :Wink: 

zb

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Kernel/Deinstallation

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke, für den den Artikel, ich hab nicht sofort an die SuFu gedacht.

----------

